# Belle's gone



## ChandieLee (Jul 19, 2011)

Belle passed away last night. I have no words for this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Belle's passing. Words are just so inadequate at these times. Rest in peace little one and binky free, you're loved and missed greatly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so sorry. *hugs* Here if you need me.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Mocha and Loki get molar trims several times a year, and it's so scary what happened to Belle and that it could happen to my guys. Binky free, Belle.

*hugs*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw I'm really sorry  RIP Belle


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear about Belle :rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 19, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way as you mourn the loss of your Belle.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry, Chandie, I haven't been getting notifications, haven't been on the forum.  

:rip: Belle. 

This is terrible. The forum lost too many little friends this week. 


sas :sad:


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Chandra. *Hugs* RIP Belle


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Chandra, I am so sorry. Poor little Belle had such a tough time of it lately, and you did everything you could for her. This is just so sad!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Belle.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really, very sorry.

Binky Free Beautiful Belle.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2011)

Chandra,

I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Belle.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Belle.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't tell you how much your support means to me, especially because Belle actually died due to veterinary malpractice. It seems the vet lied about what actually happened during the procedure they did, and because of the complications from what actually happened, Belle passed. I'll be writing a letter to them, and taking action- no idea what I'll be doing, but the vet needs to know that what she did was not okay. 



To my Belle- I'm so sorry that I wasn't able to save you. I know that you're not in pain anymore, and that you're with Necro again, and I hope you know that I did everything in MY power to help you, and that I'll miss you and love you. I will also seek justice. Your passing was not inevitable and could have been avoided.

I'm still at a loss for words. Belle was my heart bunny, and I feel a void, especially as I lost Necro and my father this year as well.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Chandra. I lost my mom and rabbit Nickolas within 3 months of each other. Hugs and prayer to you.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 29, 2011)

R.I.P Gorgeous Belle
and all my love to you Chandra.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 29, 2011)

R.I.P Gorgeous Belle
and all my love to you Chandra.


----------

